

Facebook's Privacy Dinosaur Wants to Make Sure You're Not Oversharing - ctice
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/25/facebook_privacy_dinosaur_privacy_checkups_take_aim_at_oversharing.html

======
bertil
> it’s in Facebook’s interest to get us all to overshare

Could that absurd legend get buried already? It’s their obvious, direct
commercial interest to keep your private information reserved for themselves,
to improve proprietary targeting. The over-sharing might be Zuckerberg’s
openness ideology against his company commercial interest.

> just imagine how worthless Yelp would be if a majority of its users turned
> their reviews to “private” or “friends-only.”

Well, I don't know about Yelp, but my Facebook NewsFeed has mainly friends’
updates. There are some advertising, but I doubt the advertisers feel their
privacy violated by those.

------
paul_f
Facebook does not really care who you share your posts with. It does care that
you stay on Facebook so that it can charge Coke and Nike and other big brands
huge dollars to put their posts into your timeline. So, making you feel a
little better about Facebook security could mean more money on their bottom
line.

~~~
deveac
Also, over-sharing to too broad an audience pollutes the feeds of those users
with likely irrelevant info, making the entire property less appealing to
those users. I don't think this has anything to do with altruism.

------
ascendantlogic
Am I the only one who sees double meaning in using a "dinosaur" to help remind
people about "privacy"? Or maybe I'm just reading too far into it.

~~~
Terr_
I wonder:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_(mascot)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_\(mascot\))

(For a minute I thought it was a Firefox dinosaur, in which case the
derivation would have been far more obvious.)

~~~
001sky
relevant>
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla)

~~~
Terr_
Uh, yeah, that's why it's called "Mozilla" with a "Zilla" and the end...

------
josefresco
Queue the report showing that users who review their privacy/sharing settings
on Facebook end up sharing more, not less...

~~~
Zarel
The article already addresses that concern:

> You might suspect this is actually a clumsy attempt on Facebook’s part to
> get people to change their settings from “friends” to “public.” But it
> isn’t, at least for now: A Facebook spokesman told me the only people seeing
> the pop-up box in the current test are those who are already posting
> publicly on Facebook. From Facebook’s perspective, then, this feature can
> only lead to one thing: Fewer people sharing publicly.

------
nycmattw
Does anyone have the image link for the privacy dinosaur?

------
maybe
So next gen clippy?

~~~
JetSpiegel
You mean 65-millions-ago gen?

